# Where can I rent a high end road bike in the OBX??



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Any help would be helpful. The places i've foung so far just rent beach crusiers.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

Good luck. The only place I know that rents road bikes is Highway 58 Bicycles in Emerald Isle and I don't think they are 'high end.'


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't remember seeing any high end rental bikes at any of the shops on the OBX. OBX Bicycles in Kill Devil Hills rents road bikes but they are just Cannondale CAAD9s.


Mike


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

not a chance in the OBX (which does not include emerald isle, BTW). you can't even buy one out there. 13ft handbuilt carbon surf rods on the other hand...

where are you coming from? i'd be thinking about looking to a bigger locale...va beach, raleigh, etc. lots of places will set you up with a 'demo' for a weekend.


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

dookie said:


> 13ft handbuilt carbon surf rods on the other hand...




Now that's what I'm talking about. Got four of them^^


Mike


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Try Virginia Beach.


----------

